

Review my site: Recipenom.com - Easy recipe storing and sharing - tboxer854

http://www.recipenom.com<p>I just made a new site called Recipenom.com that is like a mix between Instapaper/delicious and Hype Machine, but for recipes.  If you find a recipe you want to save, simply click the button easily accessible within your toolbar.  There's also sharing/tagging of recipes, easy printing, and we built in a universal feed that also pulls from popular food blogs.<p>I'd really appreciate any opinions/suggestions/comments/etc.
======
yannis
The concept is good, but I believe it needs more work. IMHO the website's
'purpose' does not come out very well on the front page. (It does after you
read a bit, but not in the critical first 10 seconds).

The call to action (simply to drag a bookmark), needs to be moved to the left,
as people can have the browser window reduced.

I am not sure about the color scheme, it is unusual, but I would have given it
a bit more of a 'food look'.

Some of the buttons (i.e add your own comments do not work).

A ratings button could bring some more interaction as well as some form of
categorization.

Good luck with it.

------
keltecp11
Not a fan of the name.... but great concept.

